# light



## emt for life (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey guys I was just wondering in Virginia what were the legal light colors for pov's and what was the best type of warning light for a dashboard on a 99 Corolla. Thanks guys for your help

PS: My limit is 100 Dollars


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi there. Best thing I can tell you is to check with the DOT there. If you want you can also look up the Virginia Administrative Code and the Revised Code of Virginia if y'all have one. That can be found online usually very easily. Just google both those and start digging. 

I know here in WA POV light specs are detailed in the RCW under the emergency vehicle and operations chapter.


----------



## Pneumothorax (Jul 4, 2011)

emt for life said:


> Hey guys I was just wondering in Virginia what were the legal light colors for pov's and what was the best type of warning light for a dashboard on a 99 Corolla. Thanks guys for your help
> 
> PS: My limit is 100 Dollars



U could just ask your Dept. See what  everyone else has.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 4, 2011)

Why do you need a light?


----------



## emt for life (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I live in a Rural area and if I get behind a farm truck or tractor I need for them to know that I am going down the road for an emergency and I dont have all day to get there.


----------



## HotelCo (Jul 5, 2011)

emt for life said:


> Well I live in a Rural area and if I get behind a farm truck or tractor I need for them to know that I am going down the road for an emergency and I dont have all day to get there.



Your department doesn't provide you with a light, or at least tell you what kind to get?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emt for life (Jul 5, 2011)

We arent that lucky lol. But we do have some of the best equipment in the county which I live so thats a plus. I'm not complaining im just saying its a small community and we dont have money to waste on lights for new members


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 5, 2011)

emt for life said:


> We arent that lucky lol. But we do have some of the best equipment in the county which I live so thats a plus. I'm not complaining im just saying its a small community and we dont have money to waste on lights for new members


Why not take the money you'd waste on a light and put it towards something useful....like beer or a hot girl?



> Well I live in a Rural area and if I get behind a farm truck or tractor I need for them to know that I am going down the road for an emergency and I dont have all day to get there.



You do realize that most studies have shown that even in rural environments warning lights don't tend to help much?  Besides a tractor is so large they can't easily pull over.  That means you'd have to pass in the opposing lane of traffic, around a vehicle you can't see past, most likely at a high rate of speed....you see where this is going.  As a rural provider for most of my ground EMS career, I can say that with only a couple of exceptions, the only time my warning lights (department provided) came on was AFTER I arrived on scene at MVAs and only if I was the first vehicle there.

If you really want to stand out, just get some Christmas lights and make them spell "tool" across your hood.  That's pretty much what most EMS providers and firefighters think of POVs with warning lights.


----------



## emt for life (Jul 5, 2011)

Well thanks for the comment haha


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 6, 2011)

You won't find much love for anyone here if you're talking about lights for your POV. We try to keep the 'whackerism' to a minimum, and focus (mostly) on the medical stuff.

However, there is a forum dedicated to lights, sirens and all things that go 'blink' in the night. http://elightbars.org/

They might have a suggestion or two as to which light you should select.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 6, 2011)

emt for life said:


> Hey guys I was just wondering in Virginia what were the legal light colors for pov's and what was the best type of warning light for a dashboard on a 99 Corolla. Thanks guys for your help
> 
> PS: My limit is 100 Dollars



no, no no!

you're doing it all wrong


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 6, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Why not take the money you'd waste on a light and put it towards something useful....like beer or a hot girl?
> 
> .



this may be the best advice ever given in this forum


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 6, 2011)

I was thinking of stealing it for my sig...probably should ask permission though


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 6, 2011)

If you're talking about the comment I made, go for it.  I don't mind in the slightest.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 6, 2011)

Sweet deal :thumbsup:


----------



## emt for life (Jul 7, 2011)

This is definitely about equipment and this is a forum for ambulances and equipment even though its for a pov I just thought other medics would give me advice on what's the best deal for the price.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 7, 2011)

...and we told you the best deal for the price is to not get a light.


----------



## emt for life (Jul 7, 2011)

So u don't think i would benefit at all from a light?? People will give me the right away so I won't get behind slow people .... Ik people are inconsiderate sometimes and they don't move I just thought it would help


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 7, 2011)

emt for life said:


> So u don't think i would benefit at all from a light?? People will give me the right away so I won't get behind slow people .... Ik people are inconsiderate sometimes and they don't move I just thought it would help



I think anyone driving l/s puts themselves and everyone else on the road, and sidewalk at risk, and the risk, I would imagine is greater in a pov


----------



## usafmedic45 (Jul 7, 2011)

> People will give me the right away so I won't get behind slow people



LOL You'd be surprised.  All it is for most (99.99%) of volunteers is a flashing signal of encouragement to drive faster and more aggressively than they would otherwise.



> Ik people are inconsiderate sometimes and they don't move I just thought it would help



It's a courtesy light, nothing more.  They don't have to be any less of a **** to you if you have your light than if you were to drive up with your blinkers on, honking and flashing your headlights at them.  Honestly, you'd probably have better luck with unzipping your pants and waving your junk at drivers who won't move. At least that's a good reason in most people's book to get the hell away from you.


----------



## rwik123 (Jul 7, 2011)

1.) how old are you? (serious question). Young emts usually wanna deck out their pov. (Would I enjoy lights and such...no doubt)

2.) you don't need lights /end

3.) frolic here.... http://www.elightbars.org/


----------



## fortsmithman (Jul 7, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Why not take the money you'd waste on a light and put it towards something useful....like beer or a hot girl?





usafmedic45 said:


> you'd probably have better luck with unzipping your pants and waving your junk at drivers who won't move. At least that's a good reason in most people's book to get the hell away from you.



I agree with the above two quotes.


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (Jul 7, 2011)

fortsmithman said:


> I agree with the above two quotes.



Sure fire way to get a police escort


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey people, remember two things:

Let's keep it nice. 

And...

The guy asks a legit question, let's keep it on track as much as possible. Like it or not POV lights are allowed in some areas. 


Sent from a small, handheld electronic device that somehow manages to consume vast amounts of my time. Also know as a smart phone.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 7, 2011)

In all honesty you need to look at that other site people have linked to.

Because I will confidently say that not many members here can actually answer your question for you, not many people on this site, if any (that I know of) have lights on their POV.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jul 7, 2011)

I have strobe lights on my truck. Just for show tho. I don't use them on the roads or even for work. IMHO if my company wants me to come rolling in my POV with lights and possibly a siren they are going to supply me with what they want and they are going to be paying my insurance and registeration fees.


----------



## jchow2156 (Jul 15, 2011)

I prefer the whelen double talon


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 15, 2011)

*In rural EMS there can be a legit reason.*

I can remember being trapped behind a baler or wide disk harrow a few times. And if it's a 99 Corolla , good luck to you.

Ask your FD! They might even be able informally to hook you up with a used one. A loud horn helps too.

We get a lot of newbies who want to turn their ride into DangerTruck or something and think a flashing yellow light gives them takeoff clearance. Keep it safe and shiney side up/between the shoulders.


----------



## DrParasite (Jul 16, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Why not take the money you'd waste on a light and put it towards something useful....like beer or a hot girl?


IDK... I've spent too many nights wasting money on beer (and woke up with a hangover) and on a hot girl (who didn't go home with me).... at least if I spend the money on a light, I will have something to show for it in the morning.


----------



## mycrofft (Jul 17, 2011)

*Yeah, hunch over your hangover cure and watch that bubble light spin and spin...*

...maybe not so good an idea.


----------

